# Border Collie 'off' switch -- what is it exactly?



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Nunuk is calming down well after a traumatic week, but he's not fully relaxing. Any little thing will set him off.

I've heard about training an 'off switch' into border collies but am not sure exactly what this means or how to do it.

Nunuk is so bright I'm sure we can teach it. I only need to know what it is and _how_ to teach it.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know... I've worked with some BC's that don't ever have an 'off switch' even after a huuge walk and lots of training!

Iv worked with BC's that will settle on command and calm down. But then others that will settle but are still focussed to get up and go! 

IMO I think its bred in and some BC's simply cannot fully relax...

If it was me I would be doing more brain games, getting him to look for things etc as the more he uses his brain the more it will make him tired and more likely to switch off?

My dogs dont really even have an off switch they are both part BC- Dixie yes she will settle and sleep, but as soon as you move she is up. Dave is a bit better and will sleep if I am doing house work but he does wake up if I get up to move away, he's just lazy Lol!


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, we do tons of hide 'n seek, hunting (balls) in the woods, brain games like unscrewing the lid off plastic containers. He gets tired and sleeps, but it's like you said: if you move, he's moving in a flash. It's obviously a light sleep.

The only time he fully relaxes is if I have him in his crate with the door locked shut.

He has a great trick where he goes into the crate and shuts the door behind him. He usually does it for treats, but he did it tonight out of the blue. I wondered if he was asking for his off switch... so I slipped the lock shut (while he was watching), gave him some treats, and he's been sleeping deeply for the past hour.

Maybe that is the off switch?


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

This is always open to interpretation I suppose as to how you teach the "off-switch" but with my collie I rewarded him for nice calm, chilled out behaviour so that he learned that indoors the reinforced behaviour was to relax etc rather than constantly be on the go. 
His specific "off-switch" is a "to your bed" command. Which rather than only being a go to your bed and lie down, is go to your bed, lie down and settle. So by the end of the process I had been rewarding him for duration to the behaviour and rewarding him every few moments rather than releasing him after lying down. 

Don't know if that makes any sense? :confused1:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Buy an English Shepherd instead - then the "off switch" is built in. :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Hahah! You get a high performance, alert type of working dog that will go for a full day, it's almost a year old, now swap it for another mutt? Don't think so! 

Just give the dog another few years, and he'll be laid back and sleepy so much more of the time, and then you'll miss they hyper-fun of the old days. All the BC's our family have had, have been able to chill & relax, they simply have their own space to go after activity, where they're out the way, but they can re-report for duty in event of excitement like door bell ringing etc

Settling, is the command I'm finding hardest to train with my young BC, basically he's falling asleep right away rather than just being peaceful, and waking him up to be rewarded for a settle, seems perverse.

If you've had a rough time, and he's unsettled and hyper-vigilent and you're not relaxed, it's probably going to be the toughest time to successfully train, settling.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fyfer said:


> Yes, we do tons of hide 'n seek, hunting (balls) in the woods, brain games like unscrewing the lid off plastic containers. He gets tired and sleeps, but it's like you said: if you move, he's moving in a flash. It's obviously a light sleep.
> 
> The only time he fully relaxes is if I have him in his crate with the door locked shut.
> 
> ...


Our Alfie is exactly the same,loves being outdoors,will settle in his kennel in the day,bring him in at tea time and he sits by the door barking to go back out.He also asks to go in his crate and if I am in the kitchen cooking,will lie in his crate and relax,but as soon as I move,he is unsettled again.At around 8ish evening time he gets in his crate for his treat and goes to sleep for the night.I just think he enjoys the comfort of his crate and kennel and not the random places around the house that we have quilts for him to lie on.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

> He also asks to go in his crate ...I just think he enjoys the comfort of his crate and kennel


That's really helpful to read your experience. Out of curiosity, how does Alfie ask to go to his crate?

It sure looks like his crate is the key to the 'off switch' for Nunuk, and Alfie too.

He doesn't have an outdoor kennel but that's an idea to get him one. We haven't done that because I live in a courtyard shared with 10 other families where everything is communal outdoor space, so it's a bit tricky. Plus the resident kids love him and basically don't want to leave him alone whenever he is outside.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fyfer said:


> That's really helpful to read your experience. Out of curiosity, how does Alfie ask to go to his crate?


If we are in the lounge he sits by the door and will bark or sit there with pleading eyes,we open the door to the kitchen and he goes straight into his crate,which is in the kitchen.His crate is always open during the day so he can choose when to go in and out,and it is definately his little calm safe haven I think.By the way have checked out Nunuk and he and alfie are the same age and both been neutered too,so nice to be able to talk to someone with similar experiences.:thumbup:


----------

